# Large covered market in or near Fuengirola



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok boys and girls, I am aware that there exists a large covered (probably inside a building) market which is frequented by, among others, Anthony Worrall Thompson and the surviving fat lady. AWT has a farm close to Fuengirola and uses this market for spices for his UK bistro Notting Grill. Question is, where is it? We tried to find it last August but without luck. It occurred to me that one of you wonderful people who live in the are probably know the answer. The only other clue to the one I'm looking for is that I believe you reach the floor it is located on via escalators. Over to you...


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Have to say I have never heard of him (but as I have a staple diet of 15 coffees, a cup a soup and a pizza 4 cheeses every day I guess this is no surprise!) 

Celebrity Interview - Anthony Worrall Thompson

Sounds like he means the main market just up from the railway station.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Have to say I have never heard of him (but as I have a staple diet of 15 coffees, a cup a soup and a pizza 4 cheeses every day I guess this is no surprise!)
> 
> Celebrity Interview - Anthony Worrall Thompson
> 
> Sounds like he means the main market just up from the railway station.


Thanks Steve. AWT is one of the most successful celebrity chefs and used to host Saturday morning kitchen. He is horribly rich but in spite of many requests he still hasn't given me any money!!


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

The principal covered market in Fuengirola is the mercado central, just up the road from the bus station and across from the Renfe st., there is an excellent spice stall upstairs just by the escalator!. must be the one. 
And the old cafe around the corner serves the best & biggest portion of tortilla in town!. Regards Rob


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

thrax said:


> Thanks Steve. AWT is one of the most successful celebrity chefs and used to host Saturday morning kitchen. He is horribly rich but in spite of many requests he still hasn't given me any money!!


Yes, just been reading up on him but his fame does not seem to have spread to real Spain yet. Perhaps I'll get a chance to interview him next time he is over. Send me your address and I'll press him to send the pasta.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks for the info - yes that must be the one since I know of a number of top chefs who travel there from UK just for the spice stall. Incidentally, AWT allegedly serves up the best burger in Britain; he uses a secret mix of over 50 spices and herbs, all of the spices coming from that stall. When we move to Spain we plan to live either near Nerja or possibly Comares region so if AWT et al can make the trip from UK it should be a bit easier for us....


----------

